# Mozgov to the Lakers for 4-years/$64 million



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748736245589696514
Um...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748745960516227072


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sooooo...hmmm....sorta crazy he gets that much when he couldnt even crack the CLE rotation...Lakers surely overpaid right?? We needed a decent C and the only way was to overpay. Maybe it wont look that bad with the new cap? Im 50/50 on it


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Everyone is saying they didn't overpay because of the new cap, but man, that's a lot to me for a guy who is decent at best. But he can't be worse than Roy Hibbert and he can score offensively. I'll take it. But I pray they have bigger and better targets.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

$16million a year for 6pts/4.5rebounds...and he couldnt
stay healthy the two seasons before last....ugh...this is hard to swallow


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Okay NOW Im fucking pissed



> To put even more perspective on Lakers choice on Mozgov. Been told door was open on Pau's side for a return.


https://twitter.com/ramonashelburne/status/748747653085667329


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

We overpaid, but not as much as people think. Cap went up, what, 30%? Salaries are going to go with it. I'm not a huge fan, but not shocked by the number. I'll be a fan of the deal if 4th year not guaranteed.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> Okay NOW Im fucking pissed
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ramonashelburne/status/748747653085667329


I respect Shelburne, but I call bullshit. That's Pau's people driving up the price on him. Zero chance he comes back when he took a massive pay cut to leave two years ago. We're even worse now than we were then.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm with @Uncle Drew. I don't think there's any chance Pau would've come back. I see him going to a team like the Warriors or Spurs. He's trying to win a ring.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I would have GLADLY overpaid Pau to have a GOOD player and and AMAZING mentor....rather than some stiff who is a benchwarmer...that 4th year better not be guaranteed.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

You're missing it Rizz, we offered Pau almost double what he took to sign with Chicago and he turned it down. What makes you think he would take our money now? He wouldn't have. Move on. 

Not the first and won't be the last time agents use the Laker's boatload of cap room to drive up the price for other teams.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> You're missing it Rizz, we offered Pau almost double what he took to sign with Chicago and he turned it down. What makes you think he would take our money now? He wouldn't have. Move on.
> 
> Not the first and won't be the last time agents use the Laker's boatload of cap room to drive up the price for other teams.


Oh I know we fucked Pau royally and I thought he would have no interest but the stories/rumors kept on coming about him in the last two weeks. Maybe youre right and it was smokescreens...but I think there was something to those rumors. I dont think it was a 0% chance with Pau.

I get that the cap is going up 35% but holy shit...this is a lot of money for a 30 year old with bad knees who couldnt make the rotation
this year


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I call bullshit on that Pau report. I don't mind the Mosgov signing. He's a rim protector, sets great screens and rolls hard to the basket and finishes which is something Hibbert absolutely sucked at. All team needs. Good locker guy too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Per Wikipedia...



> He then left the Cavs to screw the entire Lakers franchise out of 65 million, even though he is absolute trash and did nothing to earn his ring.





> On July 1, 2016, Mitch Kupchak had one too many beers the night before and decided to sign this guy to a 4yr/64M contract. Literally every Lakers fan in the world had a heart attack, causing the global death rate to plummet and skew to alarming levels.


:laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Its not the end of the world but Im obviously not thrilled. He first step to win me over is to stay healthy. #TeamMozgov


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This makes me hopeful

http://espn.go.com/blog/cleveland/p...t-summer-and-his-rehab-was-handled-improperly


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Mozgov was making progress towards being a legit starter before his injury and surgery, but at his age, a botched surgery and/or coming back too soon could permanently reduce his effectiveness. If he can get back to where he was, he is more than capable of putting up 10 PPG, 8 RPG, and 1.5 BPG in 25-30 minutes per game, which would be pretty good. I'm skeptical as to whether he can get there though. I see him as a borderline starter for one or two years. 4 years from now he could be out of the league. Hopefully before then, Zubac will be ready to start. $16 M a year is an overpay for a backup C, but the Lakers did need to fill cap space. The 4 years though? I don't like it.

As for his fit with the team, he should be solid at setting screens and rolling to the hoop on offense. Defensively he may not be quick enough to defend the P&R, but he is more than strong and heavy enough to hold is ground against post players and rebounders. Walton may want to slow things down while he is in the game, then maybe go smaller and faster when Mozgov sits.


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

Mozgov? Really? That much money? I mean he's not different from Omer Asik at all, they both tall and they can't do anything but score from the paint when they get the ball on there. This is just a waste of money fr.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

don't hate this - the money thing is what it is - Jeremy Lin is going to get 18m and we just have to deal with the new realities

if Mozgov's healthy (which I assume they will confirm before completing the deal) he's a pretty fluid offensive player and does well in the PnR which I'm assuming we'll be featuring heavily - the math is that this is the equivalent of a 10m deal last year and over the next 4 years it's going to be even less of a % of the cap


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...gency-timofey-mozgov-analysis-video-higlights



> So what does Mozgov do well that allowed him to have such effectiveness for the Cavaliers last season? A couple of things.
> 
> When Drew Garrison and I were going through the editorial process for his piece on Hassan Whiteside's effectiveness out of pick-and-rolls this week, we both had a good laugh at the seeming randomness of Mozgov's name showing up on this chart of the most efficient dive men in the league this season:


----------



## MojoJoe (Jul 1, 2016)

I hate being right. Big offseason huh lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoJoe said:


> I hate being right. Big offseason huh lol



If you need your old account back, send me your new email and I'll fix it for you.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This signing makes absolutely no sense to me. He's probably the last C in free agency that I would want for this team. I don't get it at all.


----------



## MojoJoe (Jul 1, 2016)

In Jim Buss we trust. Slow, plodding big man will be ideal for defending the pick and roll

Management was making too many good moves lately. We've drifted back to the mean


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> This signing makes absolutely no sense to me. He's probably the last C in free agency that I would want for this team. I don't get it at all.



I think they knew they had no chance at any of the big names so they're just trying to fill a void and he's better than Hibbert.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> I think they knew they had no chance at any of the big names so they're just trying to fill a void and he's better than Hibbert.


for the same money essentially but a much smaller cap hit %-wise and I'm hoping there's a team option or buy-out in the back half of the contract

and again he's the second most efficient P&R dive man in the league (ahead of both Biyombo and Mahini) = a new toy for D'Angelo

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/...gency-timofey-mozgov-analysis-video-higlights


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll hold my scathing disapproval of this contract until the details get released, if there is a team option somewhere in there it will be much more palatable. My problem isn't the amount per year really, its the player.

I don't understand why we jumped on a 30 year old who has never averaged more than 25 min a game. How is that a starter we can trust? His best years make him look like bench guy and are we even going to get that player? For the next 4 years!?!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Apparently "people" are saying that it is a 4th year team option and a 3rd year only partially guaranteed. This is supposedly coming from Windhorst.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748966759789568001
I hope it's an option. But who knows.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

FWIW, Pau is most likely going to command more money wherever he ends up


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Pau should get more money. He is a better player


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and he most likely never had interest in us anyway


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Al Jefferson just agreed to 3yr/30million....yeah....Even if Mosgov somehow became the best C in the league this contract is trash for what is known of him right now.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> Al Jefferson just agreed to 3yr/30million....yeah....Even if Mosgov somehow became the best C in the league this contract is trash for what is known of him right now.


Big Al is a couple years older, missed half the season and is looking for a winning situation so willing to give some back - totally different dudes in totally different situations

and I'm still holding out hope on a team option &/or buy-out clause in the back half of Mozgov's contract


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

e-monk said:


> don't hate this - the money thing is what it is - Jeremy Lin is going to get 18m and we just have to deal with the new realities
> 
> if Mozgov's healthy (which I assume they will confirm before completing the deal) he's a pretty fluid offensive player and does well in the PnR which I'm assuming we'll be featuring heavily - the math is that this is the equivalent of a 10m deal last year and over the next 4 years it's going to be even less of a % of the cap


You're such a homer dude. You think it's silly for the Lakers to invest in a last gen player like DeRozan for 4 year 110 mil but you don't hate the Lakers for spending 60% of that money on a dude that's likely not going to give you more than 20 min a night. If someone suggested this to you a week ago you would've hated it but now you're biting into this shit sandwich with a wide silly homer grin on your face.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

seifer0406 said:


> You're such a homer dude. You think it's silly for the Lakers to invest in a last gen player like DeRozan for 4 year 110 mil but you don't hate the Lakers for spending 60% of that money on a dude that's likely not going to give you more than 20 min a night. If someone suggested this to you a week ago you would've hated it but now you're biting into this shit sandwich with a wide silly homer grin on your face.


a couple things: 1) fuck you shithead 2) you and no one else (outside of the people making the deal) has any idea of the structure of said deal - if there are opt outs and team options this is not a crazy contract

and a week ago I knew the Lakers weren't getting in the door with most of the big names and puffs of smoke people were talking about - the optics of this being the first call at midnight weren't great but this is the new money and this is a useful guy for what Luke wants to do according to none other than Luke himself but you probably know more about that than he does, right?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

e-monk said:


> a couple things: 1) fuck you shithead 2) you and no one else (outside of the people making the deal) has any idea of the structure of said deal - if there are opt outs and team options this is not a crazy contract
> 
> and a week ago I knew the Lakers weren't getting in the door with most of the big names and puffs of smoke people were talking about - the optics of this being the first call at midnight weren't great but this is the new money and this is a useful guy for what Luke wants to do according to none other than Luke himself but you probably know more about that than he does, right?


LOL

Yeah I'm sure if a week ago somebody told you that the Lakers will sign Mozgov for 64 mil you will tell him to wait for the DETAILS of the contract.

Go pre-order your Mozgov jersey you homer.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

This deal makes no sense no matter how you look at it. Even if the last 2 years of the contract are team options, Mozgov the player does not fit with the Lakers current roster. The guy is 30 years old and the rest of the Lakers core is in their early 20s. Even if he is an effective player, what is the point of having him on the team? The Lakers aren't going to compete for anything for the next 2-3 years. Even with the cap going up, 15 mil a year still means that Mozgov will likely be a rotation player throughout the duration of his contract. I would rather sign a bunch of young unproven bigs and give that playing time to those guys and see if one of them break out like Biyombo or Whiteside.

Just look at what Denver did. They tried out Nurkic, they tried Jeff Lavergne, and now they found a keeper in Nokic. You're not going to find gems if you got a aging Mozgov taking up starter minutes.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

seifer0406 said:


> This deal makes no sense no matter how you look at it. Even if the last 2 years of the contract are team options, Mozgov the player does not fit with the Lakers current roster. The guy is 30 years old and the rest of the Lakers core is in their early 20s. Even if he is an effective player, what is the point of having him on the team? The Lakers aren't going to compete for anything for the next 2-3 years. Even with the cap going up, 15 mil a year still means that Mozgov will likely be a rotation player throughout the duration of his contract. I would rather sign a bunch of young unproven bigs and give that playing time to those guys and see if one of them break out like Biyombo or Whiteside.
> 
> Just look at what Denver did. They tried out Nurkic, they tried Jeff Lavergne, and now they found a keeper in Nokic. You're not going to find gems if you got a aging Mozgov taking up starter minutes.


A very young team does need high character veterans. The Lakers had an especially large hole to fill in the middle. A 2 year deal for Mozgov at that pay rate would be exactly the right move, assuming other veteran centers did not show interest. Mozgov is noted for his offensive ability in the pick and roll, which should be a key part of the upcoming offense. So your "what is the point" statement is what makes no sense. While realistically, a playoff push might be a bit out of reach for the 16-17 season, the point is for the team to grow and learn over the next 2-3 years, and just maybe, to surprise a few people with some wins. Every team is competing for something, whether it is what you the individual cares about does not matter.

I think most Laker fans aren't particularly pleased with the signing, but most of the posters on this forum seem to have rather realistic expectations. Some might say that having high expectations would be "homerish", then others might say accepting the realized positives is "homerish". So it would seem, from the perspective of one looking to find "homers" in a fan base, one will find them. Part of being a fan is trying to find the positives, unless you're one of those fans who loves to hate. Those kind of fans will always find fault with the team they follow, despite the positives. That seems like the wrong kind of fan to me, but to each their own.


----------



## PauloCatarino2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mozgov, huh? Not very exciting a sign.... Meh.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> don't hate this - the money thing is what it is - Jeremy Lin is going to get 18m and we just have to deal with the new realities
> 
> if Mozgov's healthy (which I assume they will confirm before completing the deal) he's a pretty fluid offensive player and does well in the PnR which I'm assuming we'll be featuring heavily - the math is that this is the equivalent of a 10m deal last year and over the next 4 years it's going to be even less of a % of the cap


Wow, am I ever glad I came back and read this.

Two things, it's a horrendous deal and no one but the biggest homer (think LeGoat, Irwin and others) would say otherwise. 

Second, you're horrible at math.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Wow, am I ever glad I came back and read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back (again).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah I'm sure if a week ago somebody told you that the Lakers will sign Mozgov for 64 mil you will tell him to wait for the DETAILS of the contract.
> 
> Go pre-order your Mozgov jersey you homer.


Enjoy moving to e-monks ignore list. He doesn't put up with people calling him a homer. He starts swearing, loses his shit and then publicly claims he's putting them on ignore.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749357978101379072
Holy shit. Was pretty bad before but if this is true, this is an awful, awful deal.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

UGH...Lets just hope the Mitch and Jim are correct in their thinking and this becomes a reasonable contract...but Im sure as hell not holding my breath....

Wonder what kind of deal Pau is gonna get...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Enjoy moving to e-monks ignore list. He doesn't put up with people calling him a homer. He starts swearing, loses his shit and then publicly claims he's putting them on ignore.


Welcome back.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not happy about no team option but the Mahinmi and Biyombo signings (and he's significantly better than either as a PnR partner for D'Angelo keep in mind) indicate the contract is relatively market value at least


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Wow, am I ever glad I came back and read this.
> 
> Two things, it's a horrendous deal and no one but the biggest homer (think LeGoat, Irwin and others) would say otherwise.
> 
> Second, you're horrible at math.


If the Cavs signed Mozgov to this kind of deal, I would have already made an essay on why I hate it.

In other words, blow me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> If the Cavs signed Mozgov to this kind of deal, I would have already made an essay on why I hate it.
> 
> In other words, blow me.


I said Irwin, not XxIrvingxX. The guy I was talking about is a blatant Cavs homer.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This deal is so dumb. I just don't get it at all.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

No real way to justify this, but I'll try my best to present the glass half full view.

First off, clearly, the Lakers see him as a starting center, and a good one. Whether or not anyone else does is hardly the point, we'll see how he does this year with guaranteed minutes. As far as production, he's been nothing more that adequate when given regular minutes (about 10, 7, 1.5). Now it doesn't seem like a 270 lb center fits in with what Luke is planning on running, but Luke knows better than we do. As far as what he does well, roll to the rim, finish in the lane, protect the paint, he's about middle of the pack for a starting center. So, there's that. Not a good opener, I know. 

Second, we don't yet have details of the contract, conflicting reports on options, guarantees, so forth. We'll find out soon, but the only way this isn't a terrible deal is if it's front loaded and a 4th year team option. Which according to reports, is not the case. 

Third, we overpaid, no doubt, but probably not as bad as many think. The market for even an average starting center would be at least 10% of the cap, probably closer to 12%. With that, this deal would average out to about $12-13 million a year. We pay premium because we suck, and yes, we need to overpay to get even average players to come play here. So probably overpaid by about $2-3 million a year (still a lot). 

And lastly, since I probably haven't convinced you (and haven't even really convinced myself), it seems likely when the CBA is re-nogitiated, the owners will manage to work in a one time amnesty bid. Meaning after two years, hopefully Zubac is Marc Gasol 2.0 and we might be able to get out from under this one. Assuming we don't offer someone a more ridiculous contract next year.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Listen, the fact that we now have to hope a future amnesty provision gets included in the next CBA in order to justify this contract is all you need to know.

There were better vets we could have gotten. There were younger players with upside that could be pursued. This deal just doesn't make sense for us.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, see point number one, there. The Lakers didn't think so. You don't see how he fits, I'm having a tough time seeing it, but they clearly do. 

You can argue Mahanmi is better, sure. I don't think he's clearly better, about the same age and got the exact same contract. 

Biyombo is the obvious choice a lot of us were hoping for. He got a slightly richer deal. Is clearly better on the defensive end, and clearly worse on the offensive end (career high 14 points, FOURTEEN). But he is much younger and has more room to grow. Would I rather we signed him? Yes. Do I think he's worth $18 mil (avg about 17% of the cap)? Hell no. Another question. Given consistent minutes, with similar styles of play, how much better is he than Tarik Black? Better, no doubt. 3x better??


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

God I hope the Lakers brass sees something that I don't see.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Uncle Drew said:


> ...
> Another question. Given consistent minutes, with similar styles of play, how much better is he than Tarik Black? Better, no doubt. 3x better??


Biyombo has 4 inches of extra wingspan and 4 inches extra reach over Black, translating to triple the career blocks per minute. I don't see these players as similar.


----------



## JT2 (Jul 4, 2016)

Biyombo is the better interior defender but he just can't play on offense


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

JT2 said:


> Biyombo is the better interior defender but he just can't play on offense


Biyombo has improved on offense in his short career. Last season he had a career year offensively, with a career high of 9.0 points per 36 minutes on a TS% of .586. He kept up that level in the postseason, where many players drop off, with 8.8 points per 36 minutes on .611 TS%. Most importantly, he managed to keep his foul rate low enough to earn significant postseason minutes. He lacks touch around the basket and is more awkward offensively than Black, but Black's numbers aren't much better. Black managed just 9.7 points per 36 minutes on .537 TS% last season, though how he was utilized could be largely to blame. Black's career numbers are probably a better example of his offensive ability, 10.9 points per 36 minutes on .571 TS%.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

past a couple stand out play-off games this post season Biyombo has been seen as kind of a bust who was stuck behind Jonas Valunciunas on his 3rd team in 5 seasons


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> past a couple stand out play-off games this post season Biyombo has been seen as kind of a bust who was stuck behind Jonas Valunciunas on his 3rd team in 5 seasons


Which is why he is now still not a starter on a team who may not even make the playoffs.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Biyombo was more productive this past season than Ben Wallace at the same age. Both Biyombo and Tristan Thompson proved during the '16 postseason that undersized, defense oriented centers can still have a huge impact on winning in this league. If he continues to improve, the Magic may end up starting him over Vucevic. It may not happen, but I wouldn't be surprised.




> Biyombo and Vucevic will compete for the starting center job.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orlando-magic/magic-basketblog/os-orlando-magic-sign-bismack-biyombo-20160707-story.html


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

age 23 was Wallace's second season in the league as an undrafted player not his 5th as a lottery pick


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> age 23 was Wallace's second season in the league as an undrafted player not his 5th as a lottery pick


We should do Mozgov comparisons instead eh e-monk?


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

e-monk said:


> age 23 was Wallace's second season in the league as an undrafted player not his 5th as a lottery pick


Wallace after 5 seasons: 489 blocks
Biyombo after 5 seasons: 576 blocks

Biyombo may never be as important in the league as Wallace became, but who knows?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751496848230146048


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dammit. I was holding on to hope that Mitch would come to his senses. You guys, this is going to be so bad for us.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

We'll finally get to see the numbers. I'm guessing $15 mil a year avg + incentives. Still holding out hope for at least a partial guarantee in year 4. 



elcap15 said:


> Dammit. I was holding on to hope that Mitch would come to his senses. You guys, this is going to be so bad for us.


Come to his senses and back out of an agreed upon deal ruining the FO's credibility? Com'on man.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751621865416773633
Confirmed numbers. Ugh. 

I'll give Luke and Mitch the benefit of the doubt that he can fit. And I don't care if we overpay these next two years since we won't have a real shot at any big name FA's and we'll be developing our young group anyway. 

But damn, those last two years are gonna hurt. Good luck trying to move that contract.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751621865416773633
> Confirmed numbers. Ugh.
> 
> I'll give Luke and Mitch the benefit of the doubt that he can fit. And I don't care if we overpay these next two years since we won't have a real shot at any big name FA's and we'll be developing our young group anyway.
> ...


Yup. With no options on the contract, the only thing would make it less horrible was if it was frontloaded. Unfortunately, it isn't...


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yup. With no options on the contract, the only thing would make it less horrible was if it was frontloaded. Unfortunately, it isn't...


I don't see it as horrible, though I do see it as excessive/not good. Zubac could be the starter before that contract is half done. My main question here would be, will the Lakers pay Zubac when his time comes, with 15% of the cap riding pine at the same position?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

arasu said:


> I don't see it as horrible, though I do see it as excessive/not good. Zubac could be the starter before that contract is half done. My main question here would be, will the Lakers pay Zubac when his time comes, with 15% of the cap riding pine at the same position?


With the influx of bad contracts starting this year, I don't think it would be hard to flip it for another one at another position.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well shit. I've said my piece.

Now I am praying that the front office sees something that everyone else has missed, and that our training staff has found the fountain of youth.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Cris said:


> With the influx of bad contracts starting this year, I don't think it would be hard to flip it for another one at another position.


This right here is exactly what I was thinking. Deng and Mosgov are just place holders for a few years till the young guys are ready. They'll be movable later because there will be plenty of similar contracts floating around the league.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

For what it's worth, I agree. If Zubac proves himself worthy of starter's minutes in 2 or 3 years, I think Mozgov will be completely movable.


----------

